# Penn or Mitchell......Penn or Mitchell



## gulf*fishing

Alright I might be poking the hornets nest here, but I wanted to have the experienced pier pounders weigh in on what they think is best "classic" spinning reel for pier fishing for kings, cobia, reds, etc. and why. Tell some actual experiences good or bad for each.

Here are some of my choices in no particular order:
1. Penn 706
2. Mitchell 302
3. Penn 7500ss
4. Penn 8500ss

Open to comments on other brands and models as well.

What I'm trying to do is pair up the perfect reel for a custom king rod I'm thing of cooking up. 

Thanks for any thoughts or advice.


----------



## Cronin

My top two would be the 706z and the Mitchell. I have a Mitchell 303(right hand retrieve of the 302)and love it. My friends use the 706z and I use his sometimes and it is also a very great reel. I'll just compare them and you can pick.

Mitchell
Pros:
Holds a little more line than the 706z.
Is older and some people like the classics.
And you can usally get it for a good price.
Cons:
Doesn't spread line very good. It gets kinda bulky in the middle.
Some people say you can't use braid, but mines still fine.

706z
Pros:
It is easier to find a manual for this reel. Or most come with it.
Can hold braid.
Cons:
Can't think of any right now.
Except that they cost quite a bit.


----------



## GruBZ

I would use the Mitchell. For kings n the others 4 cobia. just because you will need to use braid for cobia.


----------



## Boat-Dude

850SS +Sufix Tritanium = Goodness. I am not a braid fan.


----------



## getbent

704z great reels , plentiful, same as 706z just has a bail, ive caught kings, bull reds never been let down


----------



## Charlie2

*Mitchell or Penn*

I use a Mitchell 402 with manual bail, crosswind cam and HT-100 drags. I see no reason to change what works.

I didn't have a 704Z long enough to really get used to it. Some slob stole it off my front porch. I liked it while I had it.

Pros and cons, as usual but I'll take the Mitchell. JMHO C2


----------



## bigrick

I've had my 706z, 8500 and 7500 for a long time and they have all worked flawlessly and get abused quite a bit...


----------



## Mullethead

gulf*fishing said:


> Alright I might be poking the hornets nest here, but I wanted to have the experienced pier pounders weigh in on what they think is best "classic" spinning reel for pier fishing for kings, cobia, reds, etc. and why. Tell some actual experiences good or bad for each.


In my opinion the 'classic' pier spinning reel is green 706Z - round handle 

The other is a Mit - 302 modified with a manual roller and a cross wind gear set up (I never owned one but the they modifed the reel's interals so to move the spool up and down to criss cross the line between - for longer casts and less chance of burying the line in the spool) 

Edit - *** just read up to Charlie2 post - I had forgot that it was actaully called the cross wind cam and the 402 was the 302 with the manaul factory installed I think, part of the fun of pier fishing was tinkering with the reels and making custom rods ! **** 

The simplicity of the 706Z - a purpose built manual reel - makes it my favorite.

Like most all older spinning reels - they were not designed to handle high strenght - small diameter braid. so as long as you are using 20 lb mono - or braid without too much drag - these reels work fine 

if you spool with 65 lb braid and try to crank down the drag.. you will at best get eratic drag performane or at worst bust the reel's gears - dish in the drag washers etc... 


Still love the way a 706Z sounds when reeling up fast for the next cast - or snapping up a few quick yards of line turns when snobbling a cig!


----------



## Mike W

The Mitchell 402 was the "high speed" version of the 302...not much higher gear ratio, but it is noticeable. Also the 302/402s both came "stock" with bails, but PUMs were readily available and still are. Personally, the 302 and 402 are my favorite, with the 402 having a slight edge. I justify this decision based on you can pick them up cheap, parts are not expensive, and they'll take a pounding.

The 402 pictured below was my Christmas break project: bought on eBay for $30 shipped, media blasted it, and coated in Cerakote firearms coating (graphite black and titanium). I did all the VS-like drilling myself. This will be my cobia reel when spring time rolls around! :thumbsup:


----------



## FishAddict

I have all of these except the 8500. I personally prefer the 706Z, gold spool. I have had to drop a main gear in one of these, but it was self inflicted damage winching up a bunch of too-heavy oversized fall spanish. I just like the way they feel. Each on the list will work fine. If you like manual pick ups (takes some practice), then you will want a 706 or a 302/402. You will likely not like a 302/402 without a manual conversion as there is not a convenient way to trip the bail back withour reeling fwd= PITA. The 704 without the manual conversion is like this too. It is inconvenient as you will open the bail a bunch every day casting and fishing, not to mention freespooling with a setup like this can be a crap shoot. The 402 has helical cut gears and is a little faster and came with the pancake handle but reputation is the helical cut gears are not quite as tough as the 302's. I do have a 41 year old 302 that I got as a teen that has not had a part put in it- yet- other than an ugrade that consisted of a crosswind, manual, and a drag refurbishing when I upgraded it to manual. On the 7500SS (discontinued/US made) and 7500SSM (newer Chinese made) you can manually flip the bail back and forth and is a relatively inexpensive reel if found in good used condition that can be used without mods. I have both and actually like the line lay and anti reverse better on the SSM but you do not have the lever that allows backreeling (minor). Both work just fine. People bash the SSM as it is Chinese made, but mine has not failed me yet.


----------



## Charlie2

*Drilled Mitchell 402*

I kinda like the drilled 402. What does the holes do for you except for 'eye candy'? Weight reduction?

What does the holes do to structural integrity?

Third question? What did you use to drill the holes? Just curious. C2


----------



## Mike W

Charlie2 said:


> I kinda like the drilled 402. What does the holes do for you except for 'eye candy'? Weight reduction?
> 
> What does the holes do to structural integrity?
> 
> Third question? What did you use to drill the holes? Just curious. C2


Charlie,

The holes do indeed reduce weight a noticeable amount. The main purpose would be to allow saltwater/sand to flush out of the reel should it get dunked when surf fishing, but I don't plan on it getting dunked. But mostly weight reduction and the "cool factor" in my case.

As for structural integrity, the reel is still very strong. I too was concerned about it at first, but the reel and all parts are just as rigid as before...now if I cut slots instead of holes I think it would be weakened, thus my reasoning for holes.

To drill the holes I simply marked everything out on graph paper, taped it to the reel, and then used a small Craftsman punch to mark where each hole should be. I then proceeded to drill 3/16" and 1/4" holes with titanium drill bits and a cordless drill. All in all it went very smoothly and only took me about 3.5 hours to mark and drill everything...well worth it IMO. :thumbsup:


----------



## Ocean Master

In the 50's all we had were Mitchell and Shakespear. I used Mitchelle's all the way to 1978.


----------



## Mullethead

Mike W said:


> The Mitchell 402 was the "high speed" version of the 302...not much higher gear ratio, but it is noticeable. Also the 302/402s both came "stock" with bails, but PUMs were readily available and still are. Personally, the 302 and 402 are my favorite, with the 402 having a slight edge. I justify this decision based on you can pick them up cheap, parts are not expensive, and they'll take a pounding.
> 
> The 402 pictured below was my Christmas break project: bought on eBay for $30 shipped, media blasted it, and coated in Cerakote firearms coating (graphite black and titanium). I did all the VS-like drilling myself. This will be my cobia reel when spring time rolls around! :thumbsup:


 
I stand corrected ... its all coming back to me now ! -

Back in the 70's when i was pier rat the weapons of choice were M402's with manuals and cross windes , or a 706Z 

Nice reel by the way!


----------



## FLWhaler

The Mitchell 402 is still my weapon of choice in spinning gear currently have 4 and only lost one in the last 40 years. It was over 30 years old at the time. If anyone finds it down at the bottom of greens hole please give it back.JK
Mullet saw the post from New Year’s Day if you’re ever stuck on going it alone put me on the emergency call list.


----------



## tofer

The 706 is the BEST pier reel made with pier fishers in mind. A stock 706 with a pancake is hard to beat for an all around reel and many are still in use. Parts have however dried up and it will cost a pretty penny to find one at all. Mitchell's are still widely available but are sure to eventually run out too. They have more capacity than a 706 and are slightly sturdier. You have to modify them to make them a GREAT pier reel but once modified to your liking they are hard to beat. They have tons of parts and require regular maintenance but I fish mine for kings and cobia off the pier. Both with added crosswinds, manual pick-ups, high speed handles, and ht100 drag washers. Just my .02 but to honest a new 750ssm will handle most fish off the pier now a days, stock off the shelf with very little work to it. Sadly these classic reels are a dying breed but are kept alive by those who love them.


----------

